# New gun day!



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Finally upgraded!
Pretty excited about this one, picked up the TC Pro Hunter-FX last night. Excited to see how it shoots compared to the old Knight Revolution with a 1X.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking gun.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Should Be fun and impressive.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats. That's the muzzy I've decided to upgrade on too.
We need to get together later and talk about what loads seem to shoot the best.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Absolutely! I'm gonna try the same one I used for years on my knight. Which was 130 grains loose pyrodex and a 300 grain bonded schockwave.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice choice! I love my encore endeavor (pretty similar gun). You won't regret the choice.


What Nikon did you throw on there?


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

It's just the 3-9 pro staff. Same one I use on my 06.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Right around Christmas, there was a seller on ebay blowing out Buckmaster II scopes for crazy prices. Buckmaster was Nikon's mid tier scope, above Pro Staff but below Monarch in their lineup. Anyway Nikon discontinued the Buckmaster series and that one ebayer was unloading them by the dozens, all brand new, lifetime warranty's etc etc. I picked up a 4x12 for $124 and was happy enough with it my boy used money he saved up for one for himself (paid $131). Heck of a deal for that price range.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Right around Christmas, there was a seller on ebay blowing out Buckmaster II scopes for crazy prices. Buckmaster was Nikon's mid tier scope, above Pro Staff but below Monarch in their lineup. Anyway Nikon discontinued the Buckmaster series and that one ebayer was unloading them by the dozens, all brand new, lifetime warranty's etc etc. I picked up a 4x12 for $124 and was happy enough with it my boy used money he saved up for one for himself (paid $131). Heck of a deal for that price range.
> 
> -DallanC


Buckmaster was a great value scope. At that price I would have happily got 2! Then bought some guns just to put email on


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Buckmaster was a great value scope. At that price I would have happily got 2! Then bought some guns just to put email on


Hey so I just looked in my history, got the sellers name, looked at his current items for sale. He still has a few more left he's selling, and right around that price range. I also see some used Leupolds and other misc stuff.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sportsmanssupply2/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

I had one problem with my order, the guy was friendly and quickly fixed me right up, so I do recommend the seller as a straight up guy.

-DallanC


----------

